# Why a Hilti?



## Scott K

So many people complain about the price of say a Hilti Hammer Drill compared to it's competition, say Bosch who I think is a strong competitor to them in the hammer drill market. If you talk to many guys who own Hilti's they swear by them, but then you talk to some guys who have owned others who have used Hilti's who can't tell the difference.

Many say that the price of your average Hilti hammer drill is about twice the competition's price for equivilent models. So I'm curious for those of you who swear byyour Hilti's, if you can please justify this price difference. What EXACTLY do you get with the significant price difference between a Hilti and say a Bosch, Makita, Milwaukee, Bosch, etc. 
What big and/or little things justify this price? Aesthetic? Performance? durability? quality? where it's made? Perhaps it's a combination of a bunch of little things that add up? Is it the service?


----------



## user4

I only buy Hilti power tools, unless it is a tool they don't make like RA drills, for several reasons, one of them is durability, I have seen Hilti drills that have seen everyday use for 20 years and work just fine. There is also the way they stand behind the product well after the warranty is gone, for most of their products they have a 1/3 repair/replacement offer, you pay 1/3 of the cost of the replacement tool and if they can't fix yours you get a new one, they replaced my line laser when the apprentice knocked it down a staircase as opposed to repairing it because they thought it better not to chance the repair. If you are lucky enough to have a Hilti center nearby they will also pick up tools at your shop for repair, and drop off a loaner of the tool at the same time, and for last minute things I have had my rep deliver fasteners or whatnot to our shop at 6 AM so they could go out to the jobsite that day.

We buy all of our anchors, strut, and consumables like sawzall blades and grinding wheels from Hilti as well, all orders are shipped UPS for free.


----------



## 422 plumber

I have two Hiltis. I can't tell you the model numbers. One I use for 1/4" -3/4"bits. The other I drill up to a 1-3/8" holes. They both rock.


----------



## Bill

I use Milwaulkee which will hande a 6" bit.

Never tried the hilti


----------



## PlumberDave

I have used I think every bosch out there for 1/4" to 1 1/2" and couldn't get one from the shop one day for a 1 1/2" w/s through foundation went to the HD and rented a Hilti for $45 te56 and damm I will not look back the machine felt good, solid, grohe ladylux to delta 100 difference. and like butter through concrete faster and easier than any drill I've used. I bought a new Hilti 56.


----------



## Jaret

Killertoiletspider said:


> I only buy Hilti power tools, unless it is a tool they don't make like RA drills, for several reasons, one of them is durability, I have seen Hilti drills that have seen everyday use for 20 years and work just fine. There is also the way they stand behind the product well after the warranty is gone, for most of their products they have a 1/3 repair/replacement offer, you pay 1/3 of the cost of the replacement tool and if they can't fix yours you get a new one, they replaced my line laser when the apprentice knocked it down a staircase as opposed to repairing it because they thought it better not to chance the repair. If you are lucky enough to have a Hilti center nearby they will also pick up tools at your shop for repair, and drop off a loaner of the tool at the same time, and for last minute things I have had my rep deliver fasteners or whatnot to our shop at 6 AM so they could go out to the jobsite that day.
> 
> We buy all of our anchors, strut, and consumables like sawzall blades and grinding wheels from Hilti as well, all orders are shipped UPS for free.



What he said. I agree 100%. Thats why Hilti is better. By the way, those hilti conderblock zapstrap fasterners are freakin genius. 

J.


----------



## trick1

Hilti has a great tool, no doubt about that. I own a TE-16 a TE-76, a Powder driven driver (Hilti Shot) and a couple of reciprocating saws.

Now as far as their hammer dills and shot tools, second to none. Something in the internal mechanics makes a really powerful hammer action with very limited vibration causing far less fatigue that a Bosch or Kango.

I've used other tools made by Hilti and while they're a great tool, I prefer other brands. I mentioned that I own a Hilti Recip saw. Great balance but a little bulky.

They can get pricy, but the hammer drill style tools are worth every penny. The other tools, I really can't see the benefit.


----------



## Scott K

Alright, I'm the proud papa of a Hilti TE7-C as of today.


----------



## Jaret

Scott K said:


> Alright, I'm the proud papa of a Hilti TE7-C as of today.


It will last you a life time.


----------



## Airgap

trick1 said:


> Hilti has a great tool, no doubt about that. I own a TE-16 a TE-76, a Powder driven driver (Hilti Shot) and a couple of reciprocating saws.
> 
> Now as far as their hammer dills and shot tools, second to none. Something in the internal mechanics makes a really powerful hammer action with very limited vibration causing far less fatigue that a Bosch or Kango.
> 
> I've used other tools made by Hilti and while they're a great tool, I prefer other brands. I mentioned that I own a Hilti Recip saw. Great balance but a little bulky.
> 
> They can get pricy, but the hammer drill style tools are worth every penny. The other tools, I really can't see the benefit.


 I agree with this post 100%.


----------



## Protech

Between my company and my brothers, we have 5 bosch roto hammers. Not a single one has broken in 10 years with the exception of brush replacements. The hiltis do cost twice as much as bosch. They may be twice as good (I have no way to verify this as my boschs have yet to break) but at some point you have to ask yourself how much you are willing to pay for a tool no matter how long it will last.

If I was to try to sell you a tool that was guaranteed to last 4 times longer than a hilti at 4 times the price would you buy it? I feel that at the prices hilti is charging you will most likely come out behind because chances are the tool will get lost or stolen.
 
Heck, I've got are harbor freight jack hammer that is now more than 3 years old. Based on that, does anyone want to extrapolate how long the bosch and then hilti is going to last?


----------



## user4

Protech said:


> Between my company and my brothers, we have 5 bosch roto hammers. Not a single one has broken in 10 years with the exception of brush replacements. The hiltis do cost twice as much as bosch. They may be twice as good (I have no way to verify this as my boschs have yet to break) but at some point you have to ask yourself how much you are willing to pay for a tool no matter how long it will last.
> 
> If I was to try to sell you a tool that was guaranteed to last 4 times longer than a hilti at 4 times the price would you buy it? I feel that at the prices hilti is charging you will most likely come out behind because chances are the tool will get lost or stolen.
> 
> Heck, I've got are harbor freight jack hammer that is now more than 3 years old. Based on that, does anyone want to extrapolate how long the bosch and then hilti is going to last?


So you criticize something you have never even used?

Where do you get your infinate wisdom from?


----------



## Protech

I didn't criticize the tool, I criticized the price.

We are talking about hammers here. Unless the hilti has robotic arms that come out and rub my back and serve me a smoothie while I operate it I just don't see how much difference there can be other than longevity.


----------



## para1

You lost me at EXTRAPOLATE.


----------



## Protech

Extrapolation is to take current data and project what will happen into the future.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extrapolation

Example: If a bosch is twice as good as a harbor freight, and a hilti is twice as good as a bosch, and a harbor freight lasts 4 years.......then by extrapolation we can say that the hilti will last 16 years.


----------



## service guy

It is not just how long they last, it how they perform that is also a major factor. A hilti cuts through concrete like butter. I have used makita, hitachi, milwaukee, bosch and nothing purrs like a Hilti.:thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap

I'd like someone to extrapolate how long it's going to take Para's cat to get all the paper off that roll.:blink:


----------



## Protech

Look killer, I know you and I tend to disagree on allot of things but just try and hear me out ok.

I went with Bosch because it seems to me that Bosch provides the most value per dollar. I haven't used a Hilti on a job site, but I have picked up a few during supply house demos and trade shows and I was unimpressed. My reaction is my opinion only so let’s look at the specs tool for tool.

I usually use a Bosch 11263EVS, and as far as I can tell the Hili TE 70-ATC is about the equivalent model based on performance numbers.

Let's take a look at the specs for the two hammers:

The Bosch

The Hilti


The Bosch has a drilling impact energy of 9.6ft/lbs at 2800bpm and 280rpm.

The Hilti has a drilling impact energy of only 8.15ft/lbs at 2760bpm and 360rpm.

This data seems to back up the gut feeling I had at the trade show. If the Bosch is just as powerful (possibly more so) than the Hilti, than what is so great about it? Then you bring cost into the equation and the Hilti is just not competitive all things considered. Will the Hilti out last the Bosch? People on this forum seem to think so, but who really knows. Has any one done lab bench tests between the two to see which really outlasts the other?


----------



## user4

Protech said:


> Look killer, I know you and I tend to disagree on allot of things but just try and hear me out ok.
> 
> I went with Bosch because it seems to me that Bosch provides the most value per dollar. I haven't used a Hilti on a job site, but I have picked up a few during supply house demos and trade shows and I was unimpressed. My reaction is my opinion only so let’s look at the specs tool for tool.
> 
> I usually use a Bosch 11263EVS, and as far as I can tell the Hili TE 70-ATC is about the equivalent model based on performance numbers.
> 
> Let's take a look at the specs for the two hammers:
> 
> The Bosch
> 
> The Hilti
> 
> 
> The Bosch has a drilling impact energy of 9.6ft/lbs at 2800bpm and 280rpm.
> 
> The Hilti has a drilling impact energy of only 8.15ft/lbs at 2760bpm and 360rpm.
> 
> This data seems to back up the gut feeling I had at the trade show. If the Bosch is just as powerful (possibly more so) than the Hilti, than what is so great about it? Then you bring cost into the equation and the Hilti is just not competitive all things considered. Will the Hilti out last the Bosch? People on this forum seem to think so, but who really knows. Has any one done lab bench tests between the two to see which really outlasts the other?


I don't need bench tests, I have experience with running crews of guys that abuse tools because they aren't their's so they don't care, a Hilti will take a hell of a lot more abuse than a Bosch will.

Hilti will also send someone out to my jobsite to pick up a broken tool, and drop off a loaner tool to use while it is being repaired, and then deliver the repaired tool back to the jobsite within a few days. Bosch is not going to do that for me.

I will never pay more than 1/3 the replacement value of a tool for a repair for the lifetime of the tool with Hilti, if it can't be repaired for 1/3 it's replacement value, I get a new tool for that price, for as long as I own the tool and as many times as it needs to be serviced, I'm not going to get that from Bosch. 

With Hilti you are not just buying the tool, you are also buying customer service that goes above and beyond any warranty the product carries. I actually look at all aspects of something when I buy it, I don't look at just price and percieved performance, but please feel free to continue ridiculing something because you choose that it is too expensive for you, I love people that will go out of their way trash something because they can't afford it.


----------



## Jaret

If I had my way, it would be HIlti everything. I have worked with every type of drill out there. Industrial, and commercial plumbing. I am not worried about cost if their is a good service deal with it all, plus the reliability, the feel, the vibration control. Hilti wins. Bosch, well, I have nothing bad to say about them. Good stuff too. 

When it comes down to quality and support, Hilti is a very amzing brand.


----------



## Protech

Actually killer, I'm having a discussion. Your the one talking trash. It's not about my ability to afford them as I can afford them, I just don't feel it's money well spent. It's interesting that you would use that as a personal attack even though you know I'm a business owner and I spare no expense on my equipment. Look at my trucks, my diagnostic equipment and the materials that I use. I'm actually known for being some what of a plumbing snob in my area.

All personal attacks aside, I'll get back on topic.

I can appreciate the value of having that kind of replacement guarantee. I guess if you are literally running the tool all day everyday by abusive workers (and assuming they actually do hold up far better) than it's worth the extra cost. I would think for most people though the best value would be the Bosch.



Killertoiletspider said:


> I don't need bench tests, I have experience with running crews of guys that abuse tools because they aren't their's so they don't care, a Hilti will take a hell of a lot more abuse than a Bosch will.
> 
> Hilti will also send someone out to my jobsite to pick up a broken tool, and drop off a loaner tool to use while it is being repaired, and then deliver the repaired tool back to the jobsite within a few days. Bosch is not going to do that for me.
> 
> I will never pay more than 1/3 the replacement value of a tool for a repair for the lifetime of the tool with Hilti, if it can't be repaired for 1/3 it's replacement value, I get a new tool for that price, for as long as I own the tool and as many times as it needs to be serviced, I'm not going to get that from Bosch.
> 
> With Hilti you are not just buying the tool, you are also buying customer service that goes above and beyond any warranty the product carries. I actually look at all aspects of something when I buy it, I don't look at just price and percieved performance, but please feel free to continue ridiculing something because you choose that it is too expensive for you, I love people that will go out of their way trash something because they can't afford it.


----------



## Protech

I feel I should also add to the above scenario the stipulation that you actually have a good handle on keeping the drills on the jobsite and not growing legs.

My $.02


----------



## user4

Protech said:


> Actually killer, I'm having a discussion. Your the one talking trash. It's not about my ability to afford them as I can afford them, I just don't feel it's money well spent. It's interesting that you would use that as a personal attack even though you know I'm a business owner and I spare no expense on my equipment. Look at my trucks, my diagnostic equipment and the materials that I use. I'm actually known for being some what of a plumbing snob in my area.
> 
> All personal attacks aside, I'll get back on topic.
> 
> I can appreciate the value of having that kind of replacement guarantee. I guess if you are literally running the tool all day everyday by abusive workers (and assuming they actually do hold up far better) than it's worth the extra cost. I would think for most people though the best value would be the Bosch.


Trash talk?

You are the one offering an uninformed opinion on a product you have never used.


----------



## Protech

My opinion isn't uninformed. Yes, you are just talking trash about someone who disagrees with you and being venomous as usual.


----------



## gusty60

airgap said:


> I'd like someone to extrapolate how long it's going to take Para's cat to get all the paper off that roll.:blink:


 At that speed it should take about 14 seconds.


----------



## user4

Protech said:


> My opinion isn't uninformed. Yes, you are just talking trash about someone who disagrees with you and being venomous as usual.


It isn't?


Have you personally compared a Bosch to a Hilti in jobsite conditions?

You are the only one in this thread that has no hands on experience with the brand in question, yet are quick to point out that it is not worth the asking price, based on no actual experience, and I'm talking trash?

Do you have problems fitting your head through doors?


----------



## Protech

No, I haven't compared them on job sites but I did try a hilti a few times in supply houses and at a trade show and I didn't notice anything amazing about them. My first impression was that they were week compared to the same sized bosch. Again, that is my opinion and it's very subjective. No, I have never set the two side by side with a stop watch to see which one drills faster. That was just how it felt to me. After looking up the specs for different models I concluded that the hiltis are no more powerful (less usually) than a bosch but cost way more.

Have you actually set the 2 side by side?


----------



## user4

Protech said:


> No, I haven't compared them on job sites but I did try a hilti a few times in supply houses and at a trade show and I didn't notice anything amazing about them. My first impression was that they were week compared to the same sized bosch. Again, that is my opinion and it's very subjective. No, I have never set the two side by side with a stop watch to see which one drills faster. That was just how it felt to me. After looking up the specs for different models I concluded that the hiltis are no more powerful (less usually) than a bosch but cost way more.
> 
> Have you actually set the 2 side by side?


No, I got tired of throwing away Bosch products and switched to Hilti.


----------



## kennydeeee

*hilti te6a cpc li-ion*

feel like abit of a fraud being on this forum as im a spark but any way i have a hilti te6a 36v li-ion 2 batteries 3 year old batteries both packed in so i rang hilti to see how much there batteries where to replace the said £470 for 2 batteries i near s*** myself i had a look on the internet at hilti website (uk 1) all hilti cpc lion batteries carry a 2 year no cost and a lifetime repair cost limit of 30% so i took it back to the shop near where i live and after a holly row the guy in the shop he said £360 to replace the batteries i refused point blank because they where covered by the 30% max cost eventually after another row with his boss they where sent off to the repair shop when they told me they had to be replaced at a cost of £360 for 2 batteries and they would not stand by there 30% promise i had another row with the accounts manager in my area and got the 2 batteries for £180+15% vat i wrote a letter to hilti to ask them to stand by there repair cost limit on the batteries because i dont want the same row if i have to go back in a few years time overall i am very happy with my hilti but if there aftersales is not going to be any better than there competitors i think i will sell it and by a bosch when you can buy the batteries for a 1/3 of the price


----------



## RealLivePlumber

What'd he say????????????:whistling2:

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## kennydeeee

RealLivePlumber said:


> What'd he say????????????:whistling2:
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


who


----------



## Ron

kennydeeee said:


> who


Banned, was not a plumber.


----------



## futz

A little off topic, but I'm just gonna put in a little plug for Hitachi. Hilti's are awesome, but out of some people's price range. If you're in the market for a fairly heavy duty concrete puncher, look at the Hitachi H65SC. I have an old one I bought used. It's a heavy, oil-leaking brute, but nothing electric I've ever used punches as hard. Blasts through old rock-filled concrete like butter. Definitely not for fine work or light duty punching. It's best at knocking out slabs or footings.  The rental shops here all rent them out, so you _know_ they're durable.

Years ago we had a lighter duty Hitachi hammer drill/punch that was very good too.


----------



## SewerRatz

My father bought brand new 2 Bosch rotary hammers, and a Bosch Brute, he also got a deal on a Hilti back then that was in between the two Bosch hammers. This was over 25 years ago. The Hilti died on us about 10 years ago, and we where told it was not cost effective to repair it. Now all three Bosch tools we have are still running strong. 

Now todays Bosch products are no where as well built as they where 25 years ago. There is more plastic parts on them and they just feel underpowered compared to my old models. So Maybe today Hilti is the way to go but back in the day it was defiantly Bosch.

I still have the Hilti sitting in the garage, I will get a model # off it and off the two Bosch Rotary Hammers we use.


----------

